# Fluval stratum



## Iain Sutherland (18 Mar 2012)

I have ordered some fluval stratum to redo my low tech shrimp tank and was wondering if this substrate is ok to use straight off the bat?  ie no ammonia spike....

Thanks


----------



## logi-cat (2 Apr 2012)

from what i've read and personal experience, it is fine to use straight away.


----------

